# Ladys aus Hamburg???



## CaraMel2707 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich suche Ladys aus Hamburg & Umgebung. Habe leider noch nie eine kennengelernt. Fahre selber seit einem Jahr DH, Harburger Berge oder in der Saison in den Harz. Ich würde mich sehr freuen hier eine oder mehrere kennen zu lernen! Bitte meldet euch doch mal


----------



## CaraMel2707 (10. Februar 2015)

Ist hier wirklich so gar keine Frau aus meiner Umgebung? :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpinneTekla (23. August 2017)

Hi Cara, fährst Du nur Downhill oder auch Enduro?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. August 2017)

"Cara" ist hier recht sang- und klanglos im Forum verschwunden. Versuche es evtl. nochmal mit deiner Frage hier (ist aber auch schon älter der Thread, hat aber mehr "Mitverfolger"):
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hamburgerin-sucht.741108/


----------



## rhnordpool (23. August 2017)

Oder schick ne PN


----------

